
3D display surfaces made using readily available hardware components - fishtopher
http://www.lumiidisplay.com/
======
fishtopher
a bit light on details, but here's a video of their booth at siggraph:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dghXNoUj07c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dghXNoUj07c)

